# Gpu upgrade, will my PSU be okay ?



## electronicworld (Jul 2, 2022)

Hi everyone, im going for a gpu upgrade. Will go from rx 580 8gb Sapphire Pulse to 6800xt Sapphire Nitro.

My question is, will the psu i currently have would be ok handling this system under gaming loads ?

You can see my specs,
Processor: 5600x AMD
Motherboard: B550 Msi Mag Bazooka
Cooling: Coolermaster Hyper evo 212 rgb
Memory: 2x 8gb 3600 mhz cl16 corsair ram.
Video Card(s): RX580 8gb >>> to 6800xt sapphire nitro
Storage: Samsung 500gb m2-nvme ssd
Display(s):
Case: Coolermaster TD500 mesh white
Audio Device(s):
Power Supply: Corsair CX650F RGB fully modular, bronze 80+ 650 watts.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Jul 2, 2022)

You should be fine, I reckon. You have a max of around 500w load with spikes right now, and you are adding about 75w. You should have plenty of headroom to take care of the modern card's power spikes.


----------



## DarkDreams (Jul 2, 2022)

TPU recommends a 700W PSU for the 6800XT. Considering the high transient spikes modern cards have you might run into issues if the rest of your system draws a bit more power than usual (is your CPU overclocked for example?). You could try running with your current PSU and if you encounter random shutdowns during gaming you obviously need a new one. Reducing the cards power limit in Afterburner would make it usable until you get a better PSU.


----------



## electronicworld (Jul 2, 2022)

DarkDreams said:


> TPU recommends a 700W PSU for the 6800XT. Considering the high transient spikes modern cards have you might run into issues if the rest of your system draws a bit more power than usual (is your CPU overclocked for example?). You could try running with your current PSU and if you encounter random shutdowns during gaming you obviously need a new one. Reducing the cards power limit in Afterburner would make it usable until you get a better PSU.


Ty, if i experience any problems ill just limit my power limit, and get a new psu. What im scared of is, would the parts be damaged if my system shuts down ? Should i be worried ?


----------



## Toothless (Jul 2, 2022)

Nothing is going to blow up. Your PSU should shut everything off if it goes over the maximum wattage. Your card at most will pull like 300w.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 2, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> You should be fine, I reckon. You have a max of around 500w load with spikes right now, and you are adding about 75w. You should have plenty of headroom to take care of the modern card's power spikes.


I wouldn't risk a shiney new gpu with a cx/cs/vx/vs psu, that's bottom bin there, It would be like putting a Fram Oil Filter on a 2023 Z51 Corvette (big sin). Might get away with it on a 6700 (OEM) but 6700xt and up, nope.



electronicworld said:


> Ty, if i experience any problems ill just limit my power limit, and get a new psu. What im scared of is, would the parts be damaged if my system shuts down ? Should i be worried ?


I wouldn't bother attempting this, upgrade the psu to a Higher Grade Corsair, EVGA, SeaSonic, Antec, Superflower, Andyson.

Since you have the money to buy a 6800XT, you have the money to buy a PSU.



DarkDreams said:


> TPU recommends a 700W PSU for the 6800XT. Considering the high transient spikes modern cards have you might run into issues if the rest of your system draws a bit more power than usual (is your CPU overclocked for example?). You could try running with your current PSU and if you encounter random shutdowns during gaming you obviously need a new one. Reducing the cards power limit in Afterburner would make it usable until you get a better PSU.


----------



## eazen (Jul 2, 2022)

DarkDreams said:


> TPU recommends a 700W PSU for the 6800XT. Considering the high transient spikes modern cards have you might run into issues if the rest of your system draws a bit more power than usual (is your CPU overclocked for example?). You could try running with your current PSU and if you encounter random shutdowns during gaming you obviously need a new one. Reducing the cards power limit in Afterburner would make it usable until you get a better PSU.


This makes a lot of sense. Additionally you can run the GPU with undervolting and then probably it will run flawlessly and on top improve the cards characteristics.


----------



## Bomby569 (Jul 3, 2022)

all i can say is that i ran my 3060ti for some time with a 500w PSU and running CP77 at 100%, all fine no problems at all. Recommendations are just that. Try it out, stress it, it's a quality PSU, if it works no point in spending more money unless you want to.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 4, 2022)

eazen said:


> This makes a lot of sense. Additionally you can run the GPU with undervolting and then probably it will run flawlessly and on top improve the cards characteristics.


You can't fix dirty power by doing that.


----------



## eazen (Jul 4, 2022)

eidairaman1 said:


> You can't fix dirty power by doing that.


For that he would need a USV.


----------



## AMF (Jul 4, 2022)

overkill on psu is under rated ......good clean power and lots of it no substitute,   bite the bullet get u seasonic  and have that awesome power for a decade or more


----------



## GerKNG (Jul 4, 2022)

i personally would not run a 6800XT off a 650W PSU.
it has transients that are more than 2/3 of the whole capacity of the PSU. it probably works but i would not trust it long term.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 4, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> i personally would not run a 6800XT off a 650W PSU.
> it has transients that are almost 2/3 of the whole capacity of the PSU. it probably works but i would not trust it long term.


Especially on the corsair above, needs RM or better


----------



## ir_cow (Jul 4, 2022)

Toothless said:


> Nothing is going to blow up. Your PSU should shut everything off if it goes over the maximum wattage. Your card at most will pull like 300w.


Yes I agree if the PSU is up to spec. So many are cheaply made to the point where safeties are gone. Now this is a 650w Corsair Bronze. It won't blow up, but might not be able to handle the load.


----------



## shilka (Jul 4, 2022)

The CX-F is pretty mediocre both build quality voltage regulation and ripple suppression are not all that great
Corsair is not the company that built it its a 3rd party OEM called HEC which is not known for the greatest quality

At full load the 12v rail is doing 1,81% which is pretty bad in this day and age and that means the system wont be as stable as it could be with better voltage regulation
5v and 3,3v rails are even worse

At full load the 12v rail has 48mv of ripple which is about twice as high as most other units
Its not all that great so up to you if you want to keep it or replace it

Just because it says Corsair on the box does not automatically mean its good
its not outright bad but its not good or high quality either


----------



## AMF (Jul 5, 2022)

Seasonic X-1250 (SS-1250XM2) 1250W Review
					

La Seasonic X-1250 (SS-1250XM2) es capaz de entregar la impresionante capacidad de 1250W además de contar con una certificación 80PLUS Gold.




					www.enlacehw.com
				



                        i have had this psu for almost 10 years across 3 builds


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 5, 2022)

AMF said:


> Seasonic X-1250 (SS-1250XM2) 1250W Review
> 
> 
> La Seasonic X-1250 (SS-1250XM2) es capaz de entregar la impresionante capacidad de 1250W además de contar con una certificación 80PLUS Gold.
> ...



I have that same psu it will be 8 years old this year


----------



## AMF (Jul 5, 2022)

eidairaman1 said:


> I have that same psu it will be 8 years old this year


ill part with it over my cold dead body lol      i had 2x gtx 780 ghz edition with 350 watt bios mod on both  i never heard it spin up on hybrid lol  but i keept it fan on always


----------



## shilka (Jul 5, 2022)

AMF said:


> Seasonic X-1250 (SS-1250XM2) 1250W Review
> 
> 
> La Seasonic X-1250 (SS-1250XM2) es capaz de entregar la impresionante capacidad de 1250W además de contar con una certificación 80PLUS Gold.
> ...


DId you know that the Seasonic X you have there is actually a multi rail PSU?
Everything you find online says its single rail but that turned out to be false it actually has four 12v rails

Someone over on the Jonnyguru forms found it out but since that site is dead and gone i cant find and show the post

Seasonic has done that before the old M12D was sold as a multi rail PSU despite being single rail
Anyway with GPU´s using more and more power you might start to have problems with OCP kicking in because you might overload one of the four 12v rails

I am not saying you should replace it i am just saying if you start to get shut downs with it you might just be overloading one of the 12v rails


----------



## AMF (Jul 5, 2022)

its easy work around  just use one 8 pin from each pci-e plug.  ive always done that reguardless


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 5, 2022)

AMF said:


> its easy work around  just use one 8 pin from each pci-e plug


I do for a 290 VaporX. I had every intention of getting another for Crossfire, or trade for a 290X VaporX 8G/390/390X Nitro.

I may jump in with RX 7000 or 8000.



shilka said:


> DId you know that the Seasonic X you have there is actually a multi rail PSU?
> Everything you find online says its single rail but that turned out to be false it actually has four 12v rails
> 
> Someone over on the Jonnyguru forms found it out but since that site is dead and gone i cant find and show the post
> ...





			https://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page678.htm
		


1355W is max output on the unit


----------



## AMF (Jul 5, 2022)

eidairaman1 said:


> I do for a 290 VaporX. I had every intention of getting another for Crossfire, or trade for a 290X VaporX 8G/390/390X Nitro.
> 
> I may jump in with RX 7000 or 8000.
> 
> ...


cool site  ill bookmark it  ..  so far so good ive had zero issues even running those 2 780 bios modded in sli


----------



## mama (Jul 5, 2022)

Don't risk the shiny new GPU.


----------



## AMF (Jul 5, 2022)

electronicworld said:


> Hi everyone, im going for a gpu upgrade. Will go from rx 580 8gb Sapphire Pulse to 6800xt Sapphire Nitro.
> 
> My question is, will the psu i currently have would be ok handling this system under gaming loads ?
> 
> ...











						Seasonic SS-1050XM Active PFC F3 Power Supply X Series 1050 Watts TESTED  | eBay
					

This has been tested and working. Good used condition. Light wear from normal use, see pictures for condition details.



					www.ebay.com
				



             this is a good deal if u need a good psu   i would however contact seasonic and buy brand new set of plugs for it    life span is very large on these   70000-150000 hours


----------



## ir_cow (Jul 5, 2022)

shilka said:


> DId you know that the Seasonic X you have there is actually a multi rail PSU?
> Everything you find online says its single rail but that turned out to be false it actually has four 12v rails


All PSU internally are Single Rail. The multi-rail is just marketing at this point. It makes no sense to limit the the output when its generated as a single-rail anyways. JonnyGuru has some good stuff on the subject if you can find his YT content.


----------



## AMF (Jul 5, 2022)

electronicworld said:


> Hi everyone, im going for a gpu upgrade. Will go from rx 580 8gb Sapphire Pulse to 6800xt Sapphire Nitro.
> 
> My question is, will the psu i currently have would be ok handling this system under gaming loads ?
> 
> ...











						Seasonic SS-1050XM Active PFC F3 Power Supply X Series 1050 Watts TESTED  | eBay
					

This has been tested and working. Good used condition. Light wear from normal use, see pictures for condition details.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## shilka (Jul 5, 2022)

AMF said:


> cool site  ill bookmark it  ..  so far so good ive had zero issues even running those 2 780 bios modded in sli


It has not been updated in years so its only good for the older stuff
This one has many of the newer series but not many of the older ones https://www.cybenetics.com/index.php?option=database


----------



## dgianstefani (Jul 5, 2022)

Get a good Seasonic GX/TX or at least a focus plus.


----------



## electronicworld (Jul 6, 2022)

Hey guys, thanks a lot for the replies, i have learned a lot from this thread. 

I will aim for a 850w gold or better psu before getting the gpu.
I have heard seasonic is really good, but the thing is it is really hard to find that particular manifacturer where i live.
Of all the three links below, which one would you recommend. All are nearly same price. So I want the best one possible.



			https://www.evga.com/products/product.aspx?pn=220-GA-0850-X1
		



			https://www.corsair.com/us/en/Categories/Products/Power-Supply-Units/Power-Supply-Units-Advanced/RMx-Series/p/CP-9020180-NA
		









						Toughpower PF1 850W - TT Premium Edition
					

80 PLUS Platinum certified fully modular PSU with Hydraulic Bearing fan.




					www.thermaltake.com
				




Last question is, if i wanted to wait for upcoming rdna 3 7000 series, from amd. Would one of those be able to handle something like a 7800xt ?
Also, since those gpus will be PCIe 5.0, would it even make sense getting one for my specific motherboard and cpu ? Since mine is a b550 and supports up to PCIe 4.0.


----------



## maxfly (Jul 6, 2022)

electronicworld said:


> Hey guys, thanks a lot for the replies, i have learned a lot from this thread.
> 
> I will aim for a 850w gold or better psu before getting the gpu.
> I have heard seasonic is really good, but the thing is it is really hard to find that particular manifacturer where i live.
> ...


Go with the Corsair of those 3. The rm units are solid.
 EVGAs 850ga is not something I would use with a high end gpu. Thermaltake...well they're Thermal-take er bake for a reason hahaha. Seriously, that may be a solid unit but without knowing who the oem is its hard to say and knowing tt its probably way overpriced anyhow.


----------



## eazen (Jul 6, 2022)

electronicworld said:


> Hey guys, thanks a lot for the replies, i have learned a lot from this thread.
> 
> I will aim for a 850w gold or better psu before getting the gpu.
> I have heard seasonic is really good, but the thing is it is really hard to find that particular manifacturer where i live.
> ...


I wouldn’t worry about PCIE 5.0, so far it’s not confirmed if new GPUs of either brand will use it and even if, most likely (99%) 4.0 would still be easily enough. So the answer is most likely, yes. Out of those PSUs I think the Corsair and EVGA are both fine. I would look for reviews though.

Here’s one, couldnt find one for the EVGA:








						Corsair RM850x (2021) Power Supply Review
					

The Corsair RM850x is the new leader in the 850W Gold category.




					www.tomshardware.com


----------



## shilka (Jul 6, 2022)

maxfly said:


> Go with the Corsair of those 3. The rm units are solid.
> EVGAs 850ga is not something I would use with a high end gpu. Thermaltake...well they're Thermal-take er bake for a reason hahaha. Seriously, that may be a solid unit but without knowing who the oem is its hard to say and knowing tt its probably way overpriced anyhow.


Just because it says Thermaltake does not automatically mean its bad








						Thermaltake Toughpower PF1 750W Power Supply Review
					

A power supply that's worthy of your money, with high performance and low noise output.




					www.tomshardware.com
				




The other two are better but the Thermaltake is not all that much worse
The OEM is HKC by the way


----------



## dgianstefani (Jul 6, 2022)

TBH I would just get a good quality 1000w unit, you'll be good for 10 years and in the efficiency sweetspot. There's really not much price difference between 850 and 1kw.


----------



## Gstorm CZE (Jul 6, 2022)

electronicworld said:


> Ty, if i experience any problems ill just limit my power limit, and get a new psu. What im scared of is, would the parts be damaged if my system shuts down ? Should i be worried ?


I had faulty 1650S Gpu, which did system freeze and so. Tried out everything, but it was probably bad gpu chip, returned. Anyway after plenty of crashes, only my W10 went useless for repair and required full clean drive reinstall. I guess no worry if just shut down, I would worry only for data, so backup prior to any system upgrade, change and frequently. (Office files, photos, vids). Once I had backup system install on old SSD, but as W10 are lighting fast install on decent modern 4c/8t cpu and SSD, there is no need for extra backup. Until you have some sophisticated set of installations. I get out with just 2 games and Free Office on clean Windows, so its easy for me.

IF you want really cool stuff for making backup, get extra SSD at least at size of your data on system drive and use Clonezilla, its disk cloning software, which did me some 50/80G of system instal incl all software within 8min(depending on copy/write speed of both drives). Its quite simple to use and independent of system booted, as you boot  directly into this Clonezilla(either on Flash drive or DVD).
Oh, does Win come with backup software? I am not much fun of MS stuff, sorry for my incompetence in this (Out of Windows itself)


----------



## Bomby569 (Jul 6, 2022)

electronicworld said:


> Ty, if i experience any problems ill just limit my power limit, and get a new psu. What im scared of is, would the parts be damaged if my system shuts down ? Should i be worried ?



no, it will just shut down, that's not a chinese PSU


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 6, 2022)

maxfly said:


> Go with the Corsair of those 3. The rm units are solid.
> EVGAs 850ga is not something I would use with a high end gpu. Thermaltake...well they're Thermal-take er bake for a reason hahaha. Seriously, that may be a solid unit but without knowing who the oem is its hard to say and knowing tt its probably way overpriced anyhow.


Whats wrong with the GA?


----------



## grammar_phreak (Jul 6, 2022)

The problem with modern GPU's is power spikes. From what I've seen, some cards from a particular make or model are worse about this than others. You could upgrade to a 6800xt.... but your system may shut down if one of these power spikes occur. It may not. This shouldn't damage your system though because it's the Over-Current protection (OCP) kicking in. At that point you'd have to replace the PSU.... no big deal. 

The modern Corsair CX series power supply units are decent, but nothing spectacular. The older green label CX series units were piles. The quality isn't as good as an RMx, HX, Super Flower Leadex III, etc series units. 

I know some people are not happy about modern and upcoming cards pulling a lot of power or the power spike issue.... but at least PSU designers and manufacturers will put more effort into the PSU's they're dishing out onto the market.


----------



## maxfly (Jul 6, 2022)

eidairaman1 said:


> Whats wrong with the GA?


There were a ton of complaints about tripping issues with 3080/90 gpus when it came out. I haven't followed it very closely so I'm not sure what EVGA did other than replace them with higher wattage units.



shilka said:


> Just because it says Thermaltake does automatically mean its bad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe its a Greeeat(insert Tony the Tiger voice over) unit. You ever try to rma eneeething with tt? It's like trying to ride an unbroken horse with no saddle. Good luck.


----------



## dirtyferret (Jul 6, 2022)

dgianstefani said:


> Get a good Seasonic GX/TX or at least a focus plus.


hey if you're buying, pick me one up as well



Toothless said:


> Nothing is going to blow up. Your PSU should shut everything off if it goes over the maximum wattage. Your card at most will pull like 300w.


please stop posting facts, this is an alternative fact forum.  Based on research and reviews that don't exist I find that video card will pull at least 3k watts (not including fans which are like 500 watts each).  This will result in that PSU shooting out streams of fire like a inferno backyard water sprinkler and burn the OP's house down.  That is a base case scenario.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Jul 6, 2022)

dirtyferret said:


>


Every time I see that picture, I think "Hans finally brought ze flammenwerfer..."


----------



## R0H1T (Jul 6, 2022)

electronicworld said:


> I have heard seasonic is really good, but the thing is it is really hard to find that particular manifacturer where i live.


Well where do you live?


electronicworld said:


> Last question is, if i wanted to wait for upcoming rdna 3 7000 series, from amd. Would one of those be able to handle something like a 7800xt ?


850W from a decent PSU maker will be enough for everything probably except the absurd Nvidia 500W+ monstrosities, so yes!


----------



## eazen (Jul 6, 2022)

At this time I would also rather go for 1000W or more, depending on price. The upcoming GPUs simply eat too much power and power spikes are a thing as well.


----------



## freeagent (Jul 6, 2022)

The shitty thing about multi rail PSU's is, that if you happen to blow a rail, your lets say 480w psu is now something like 310w.

Antec NeoPower 480.. I popped one running overclocked 4400+ on s939.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 7, 2022)

freeagent said:


> The shitty thing about multi rail PSU's is, that if you happen to blow a rail, your lets say 480w psu is now something like 310w.
> 
> Antec NeoPower 480.. I popped one running overclocked 4400+ on s939.


Neo HE 500 for a AXP


----------



## irefuse2 (Jul 11, 2022)

Hi i have same question, thinking of going from 6700xt to 6800xt, would my psu run it?
*BitFenix Whisper M 650W Gold*


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 11, 2022)

irefuse2 said:


> Hi i have same question, thinking of going from 6700xt to 6800xt, would my psu run it?
> *BitFenix Whisper M 650W Gold*


Look at the current output.

BWG 650 M i believe yours is.



			BITFENIX - PSU Review Database


----------



## Icon Charlie (Jul 19, 2022)

If you are worried about it, then I suggest you purchase a kill-o-meter and plug it to the wall to see what your real world wattages are.


----------

